

Figure Out Who’s On Your Team - mrbird
http://john.jubjubs.net/2011/09/16/figure-out-whos-on-your-team/

======
adrianmn
Nice post. I suggest you add a top posts on your sidebar as it will make it
much easier to make a rss subscribe decision for your first time visitors.

